# New X11 for Mac OS X and KDE



## rhale1 (Jan 7, 2003)

I am quite happy with Apple's new X11, and hear it is quite a bit faster than XDarwin. So I am wondering if installing the Fink version of KDE is different/needs special instructions and if anyone uses it, how well it works.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Jersey Turnpike (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, just when I think Apple can't continue to impress me, they do!


----------



## rhale1 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jersey Turnpike _
> *Yeah, just when I think Apple can't continue to impress me, they do! *



Definitly. I thought the same think when I got home from school, before I went to apple.com and saw the NICE new powerbooks and Safari (using it now), Keynote, and all the new iApps.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 7, 2003)

You can use a Fink module called an 'X11 Placeholder' which basically tells Fink to ignore dependencies that call for X11 to be installed, as you already have X11 installed from the Apple package.

Then, you should be able to install KDE through Fink. You will need to do some fiddling to get it started (it must be started through Apple's X-Server, not from Terminal.app).


----------



## rhale1 (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks. I'll try it and let you know how it works.


----------



## Silasthemac (Jan 7, 2003)

xDarwin is Better because it knows where the MacOSX menu bar is, and does not place KDE Windows under the menubar (i know about the prefs for KDE)
In X11.app ,the KDE and gnome WM, on MAXIMIZE the window headers are hidden VERY ANNOYING.


----------



## rhale1 (Jan 8, 2003)

When I use KDE I normally run it full screen, does X11.app allow this??

If not, no big, and neither is the window deal, because if it is faster, I'm all for it.

-Ryan


----------



## shatfield1529 (Jan 8, 2003)

With the release of X11, I finally decided to get started using Unix programs on my comp. Using a *great* Cocoa app called FinkCommander (pretty much a GUI frontend to the regular Fink program), I just downloaded Gimp. I didn't think it would take this long to compile, though.  Sheesh OSX installs quicker than this. 

Now I know what my friends are talking about when they say they spent the weekend waiting for stuff to compile on their Linux boxen.


----------



## strobe (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *You can use a Fink module called an 'X11 Placeholder' which basically tells Fink to ignore dependencies that call for X11 to be installed, as you already have X11 installed from the Apple package.*



This package gave me an error  

I don't think it detects Apple's installation for some reason.


----------



## jrod7350 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey Strobe,
    Is this the same error that I'm getting under Fink?  (You can see what I'm talking about in the Apple X11 Server Beta Out thread).  It's like an error type 1 on the system-xfree86.dep file or something like that.  Hmm . . .


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jan 8, 2003)

I find KDE3 runs quite well in OSX ... fullscreen or rootless mode ... I would suggest using fink .. and just changing the .xinitrc file in your home dir to reeflect what WM you want to load when you call XDarwin.


----------



## Chris Belwinds (Jan 8, 2003)

I see many of you use KDE with X11. This sounds fascinating. Is there a tutorial available on how to get KDE running on Mac OS X?

Once I have gotten to the point of successfully running KDE, which apps will I be able to use? Konqueror and KOffice, naturally, but how about, say, Corel WordPerfect or Corel Photopaint? Does anyone know?


----------



## strobe (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jrod7350 _
> *Hey Strobe,
> Is this the same error that I'm getting under Fink?  (You can see what I'm talking about in the Apple X11 Server Beta Out thread).  It's like an error type 1 on the system-xfree86.dep file or something like that.  Hmm . . . *



Yes


----------



## gigi (Jan 8, 2003)

I saw this on /. it hope it helps

If you use X11 under Fink, you can do this:
dpkg -r --force-depends xfree86-base
dpkg -r --force-depends xfree86-base-shlibs
[install the SDK from apple - http://www.apple.com/macosx/x11/ ]
[install the user install from apple - http://www.apple.com/macosx/x11/download/ ]
fink install system-xfree86

(courtesy of Ben Hines on the fink-devel list)

this is the url (about half way down the page)
http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid...tsort=0&tid=107&mode=thread&startat=100&pid=0

I dont know if this works or not...i dont have fink installed.


----------



## strobe (Jan 8, 2003)

I think I'll wait for an update to xfree86-system.

Fink seems to have a lot of broken packages since 10.2. I can't even get wget to work without recompiling |-\


----------



## slur (Jan 8, 2003)

Fink recommends using the CVS package install method under Jaguar, and last time I checked the number of "unstable" packages had dwindled down to nothing. If you haven't already done so you should try reinstalling Fink from scratch with the CVS method, as described on their site.

_First to bitch, last to know._


----------



## strobe (Jan 9, 2003)

They have an official Jaguar release.

The new wget from the stable tree works now. I just needed to update it. The only lingering problem is that one package.


----------



## strobe (Jan 10, 2003)

OK, I solved the Fink problem. All I had to do was install the X11 SDK from Apple (which was well hidden)


----------

